# Debridement/Perineal abscess???



## keke74 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello,

Just want to be sure I'm on the right track. Here goes. 

Perineal abscess

Procedure description: debrided & irrigated. Packed with iodoform gauze. Would 11042 be appropriate or do I need to query the physician for more information?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dcarrier1021 (Jan 21, 2014)

I would query the Physician to be sure it wasn't a periANAL abscess, sometime transcription mis spells....


----------

